# brocolli flowers



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

after we cut all the heads off our brocolli this year i just left it to flower.the bees and bumble bees have been working it like crazy.the wife also planted borage which they were slow to hit but are now going gangbusters.the knapweed dried up and we have had 2 frosts this week(our first this fall) so i guess i better start wrapping things up.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I missed harvesting a head of broccoli, so I let it flower. It was a welcome sight to the bees in the heat of August when nothing else was blooming! And now I get to harvest seeds for next year.


----------



## K. Szegi (Mar 17, 2008)

I noticed the same thing last year when we let a couple of broccoli plants flower. The bees loved it so much that I've got loads of extra seeds started for our winter garden so I can leave at least a full row of them go for the bees this year!


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

what about POPIE the flower they harvest for crack or what ever they call that dope nowadays:

Or would it also make it a halosiagentic drug as honey if the Bees got into it?


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i believe the poppys are used for heroin,although it is not from the nectar or pollen of the plant.i have california poppys in my garden and the bees go for them.my next door neighbor growing up raised lots of varieties and was also the person who got me into beekeeping.i believe morning glorys contain the halucinagins but i am sure it wouldnt make it to the honey.


----------

